# height 100% in innerer geschachtelter Tabelle



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

*LÖSUNG: height 100% in innerer geschachtelter Tabelle*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer Tabellen-höhe.
Ich  habe folgendes Tabellenkonstruckt:

// edit: irgendwie wurden die dargestellten aufgezeichneten Kästchen nicht ordentlich dargestellt.

das ist die äussere Tabelle mit  ihren Zellen..

In der rechten Zelle soll sich nun ein weitere Tabelle befinden, die diese Zelle von der Höhe her komplett ausfüllt.

Wie mache ich das?

Mit "height: 100%" wird der Tabelle ja nur gerade so viel Platz zugewiesen, wie sie für die Darstellung des Tabelleninhalts benötigt.

mfg

s.j.


----------



## aquasonic (25. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von stonedjehova _
> *
> Mit "height: 100%" wird der Tabelle ja nur gerade so viel Platz zugewiesen, wie sie für die Darstellung des Tabelleninhalts benötigt.
> *



Bist du sicher? Wenn du das im tr-Tag definierst?


----------



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

ja, sicher

Es ist egal ob es im table, td oder tr tag definiert ist.


----------



## aquasonic (25. Mai 2004)

Folgendes Funktioniert bei mir:


```
<table border style="height:100%">
 <tr>
  <td>jgfjhfhj</td>
 </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

Wenn dein geposteter code die innere Tabelle ist, und die äussere leer ist, oder auch nur einzeilig, dann funktioniert das. Da hast du Recht.

Aber probiers mal mit einer äusseren Tabelle, die "höher" ist als die innere...


----------



## aquasonic (25. Mai 2004)

Auch das hier funktioniert:


```
<table style="height:50%" border>
 <tr>
  <td>
   <table style="height:100%" border>
    <tr>
     <td>sfiohsfiohsdf</td>
    </tr>
   </table>
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>
```

Kannst du es für mich einmal probieren so bitte Nur einmal testen ob es geht (nicht einfach sagen es geht nicht)...Und wenns nicht geht poste mal deinen Code...


----------



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

```
<table>
  <tr>
    <td>
      erste zeile <br>
      zweite zeile <br>
      dritte zeile <br>
    <td>
    <td>
      <table style='text-align: right; height: 100%;'>
        <tr>
          <td></td>
          <td style='width: 40px'>Zeile</td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

da sollte es seien.

wie du siehst  ist die die 1. Zelle der äusseren  Tabelle 3-zeilig, die 2.Zelle der inneren Tabelle aber nur einzeilig.
Das Height-Attribut bewirkt also nur, dass die Tabelle so hoch ist wie gerade diese eine Zeile.


----------



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

```
<table>
  <tr>
    <td>
      erste zeile <br>
      zweite zeile <br>
      dritte zeile <br>
    <td>
    <td style='height: 100%;'>
      <table style='text-align: right; height: 100%;'>
        <tr>
          <td></td>
          <td style='width: 40px'>Zeile</td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
 

dabei muss die Höhe der inneren Tabelle auf 100% gesetzt sein und die Höhe des umgebenden <td>tags der äusseren Tabelle muss auch auf height: 100% gesetzt werden.


----------



## aquasonic (25. Mai 2004)

Also ich weiss nicht genau wie du das meinst...aber wenn du die äussere Tabelle auch 100% willst dann mach das mal im <table>-Tag. Und ansonsten kann die innere Tabelle natürlich auch max. so gross sein wie das <td> in der äusseren...


----------



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

hab ja nun schon ne Lösung gefunden: siehe weiter oben.

Der Wert height  in % bezieht sich ja immer nur auf das Eltern-Element. 
Also wenn die td-Zelle 100px hoch ist, sollte die Tabelle darin bei height: 100% auch 100px hoch sein, und bei 80% halt nur  80px.

Bei mir hat ja aber die äussere Tabelle keine definierte Höhe (die Höhe ergibt sich aus dem Inhalt).

Mit der von mir geposteten Lsg funktioniert es aber, Obwohl es nicht dokumentiert ist. Theoretisch sollte das Ganze nämlich auch ohne die height-angabe im td-tag funktionieren. - Meiner Meinugn nach.


----------

